# Chihuahua testicals puppy



## welshstyles (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi i got a 16 week year old chi (duke) and only one of his testicles have decended has anyone had any experience with this? And whats the time limit etc? The vet said can take up to 6 months? Also got a 2 year old chihuahua had him at 8 weeks and he had both decended at 8 weeks?

Any help be greatful

Thanks


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If the vet says wait, then I'd wait. If one is 'up' it may or may not 'come down'. Hopefully he will have decended testes by the time he is 6-9 months.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kody had only one descended.... I got him when he was 8 months... and was neutered soon after... they have a higher rate of Cancer with only one descended... so I wanted him taken care of... surgery costs can be higher with only one descended and I am sure the recovery can be abit more... thankfully, Kody had no problems and recovered quite quickly...


----------



## welshstyles (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for quick replies hope it does decend was not planning on having him done

Heres a pic too


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's so cute! 
Angel had one testicle that did not descend. He was neutered at 9 months old. He ended up with two incisions. And it did cost more!

Recovery for him was, let's see . . . 24 hours!! I can't believe how quickly this dog bounces back!

Hopefully it will eventually descend!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

One of our other dogs' testicles did not drop till recently, and he's over six months old, now. I was getting really worried about it, especially since he is our first male.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Did the vet locate the missing testicle? If it can be felt I would wait for it to descend. If it can't be felt it is unlikely to descend.
A retained testicle is much more likely to become cancerous, so it is advised to have it removed. Normally it is removed during castration, if you don't wish to have the dog castrated you can just have the retained testicle removed leaving the other in place. It isn't easy to find a vet willing to do this though, the reason being that the condition is inherited, so vets prefer to neuter all affected animals.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank goodness my dogs had both desended but they always ask before neutering. I hear its quite common. And at almost twice the cost to have them neutered. I finally got Charlie done yesterday I wasn't going to thats why he was 2yrs old when I got him done but with a new bitch in the house I didn't want him to start marking. Hes so tiny it terrefied me to put him under anistetic


----------

